# 1 kit born, 2ish later 6 kits born



## Michweek (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi, hello, new here. Been poking around, searched a bit and just couldn't seem to find anyone with a similar experience.  

My Doe is a year and just kindled her 2 litter. Her first pregnancy she reabsorbed. Her 2nd she kindled on the wire (2 died 6 lived). This time she had one single kit on the wire mid day, around noon, I found the kit, warm, mostly clean and fresh blood. I tried to warm the kit but an hour passed and it never started to wiggle. That was on Sunday, Dec 16th, 31 days. I thought that was it, the Doe has been such a pain I thought about re-breeding her but wanted to let her rest, when I found her she was freshly bloody and 'pee'd' or discharged blood on Sunday. Today I was going to assess her, either re-breed or cull, and there was a mountain of fur in the nest box. She had been hopping around with hay yesterday and I felt bad for her so I left the box, she really enjoys the thing. 

Under that pile of fur were 6 plump wiggly warm kits. She had a litter after all! What was up with that first early kit? Was it a double/stacked breeding? I did put her in with the buck two days in a row to get two confirmed matings. Usually I just wait for two successful matings in one buck visit but she started to really go at him the first day so with one confirmed slump I pulled her back out. Or did she or her body know something was wrong with that kit? It was rather odd and I will say the kit was not black like the rest, kinda pink, unusual for a Champagne d'Argent. Thanks!


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Dec 19, 2018)

Was the first kit unusually large?


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 19, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from NE TX! So glad you joined us. That's a really strange situation you describe... We do have quite a few Rabbitteers here, and maybe one or more can help. One has already responded above. I'll tag a few more for you @Bunnylady @rachels.haven @Pastor Dave @GypsyG @Sundragons @promiseacres @samssimonsays @Baymule @goatgurl There are others, I just can't recall at the moment.

There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. You'll get to "meet" folks at the same time. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Oh, and we all love pics, so post them anytime you feel the need! Please make yourself at home!

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember from this post & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 19, 2018)

Sometimes Mother Nature knows best. It is very possible from the double breeding that you described. The good news is that you have 6 lovely kits!


----------



## Michweek (Dec 20, 2018)

Tale of Tails Rabbitry said:


> Was the first kit unusually large?


Hey, yea, I found some info on fetal giants but this kit was normal in size and shape. Seems that all the mentions of fetal giants is that they are born along with or after the healthy kits. My biggest confusion was that the first kit was born almost a full 2 days before the rest of litter. How often does that occur?


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 21, 2018)

It isn't common for a rabbit to spread a kindling out over a period of days, but it happens. I've only had it happen a few times, though an Angora breeder told me her breed were notorious for it. It doesn't mean there is anything wrong with the babies, and it can happen when there was only one breeding (one time, a Jersey Wooly of mine kindled 3 kits one day, then 3 more 4 or 5 days later on a single breeding).  Many times, there is a very large kit that gets stuck, but often it seems to have more to do with the doe than the litter.


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 21, 2018)

I have never had anything like that happen before, but I was discussing your situation with a friend of mine and she told me that she has a Beveren doe who does that on a semi regular basis, but she has no idea why it happens.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 25, 2018)

Since Bunnylady has weighed in, there's not much else I need to add. I was going to suggest asking her or I would tag her.
Welcome to BYH!


----------

